# [Freshwater] Bass Fishing in early May - Central Fla



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

After having my engine in the shop for most of April, I was ready to get after the post-spawn bass! In pre-dawn hours the bite has been better using weightless worms, finesse-style. Once the sun breaks the horizon I go for topwater lures. There have been some sessions of good schooling action, but nothing epic yet. There is not much water in the lakes right now so typical shoreline cover is too shallow. The edges of weed banks serve best as cover right now.

My buddy Mike gets jealous and his fingers tend to block the lens









Sometimes the camera is mysteriously left on shore and the phone is pressed into service









A fat popper will get you a nice fish at the right time of day









Mike will eventually hook up a decent fish or two









This solid fish went after a popper worked very aggressively around a school of smaller fish









If we get some rain hopefully the schooling action will pick up. I want to get busy with the fly rod!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Job. You guys have it dial in.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Great job guys, nice looking fish, looks like you had a very productive day indeed.  Just returned from EC where we had a great time fishing. We were suppose to fish the Glades yesterday for bucket mouths but were rained out.

I have a close friend who lives in Orlando and has started getting back into fishing.  Can you recommend any lakes in the Orlando area he could start trying out from either shore or a small boat?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

The majority of lakes in Orlando are mostly inaccessible from shore (they are in someone's back yard), but some exceptions would be Lake Ivanhoe, straddling I-4 just north of downtown. There is a park with almost a mile of accessible shoreline on the eastern side of the lake. Residential streets on the north and west side afford another half mile or so. It is a reliable bass lake. Bill Frederick Park at Turkey Lake in southwest Orlando is also decent. It has a mile or more of accessible shoreline and the city rents bass boats (trolling motors only) on this otherwise motor-free lake.

For boats I would recommend the Winter Park chain of lakes and the Conway chain of lakes. The Winter Park chain is pay-to-play and the Conway chain is free. Both see a lot of traffic. Once your friend is back in the swing there are a good number of less-trafficked lakes which can surprise you if you can find them and gain access.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I will pass it along to him so he can get started with his new gear he purchased from Bass Pro. I told him to find the hot spots so he can invite me up some day for some central Florida bucket mouths. Again thanks. s/f


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice green fish!!


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great looking bass! Might have to go try some poppers on my "home pond"!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys ever try gambler baits? Luv the big eazy.


----------

